# Just want to share Bestbuy exchanged my Prime for Infinity



## erick0423

People exchanging their old prime at bestbuy for infinty, some people worked for them depends on the locations, here the thread from xda http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1796743 , it worked for me. Sorry if this a double post

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike02z

Yes, this has been posted and many, many of us have gotten Best Buy to take our Prime's back in exchange. This is why I buy most major electronics at Best Buy. They always take care of me. I don't mean the store associates as they are hit or miss. I mean the Corporate Best Buy offices. A well placed email and I was called and within a few hours I was told to bring them into my local store for exchange. In and out in 15 minutes and never even had to say more than 10 words to the Best Buy employee "Corporate called you to exchange these"...."Yes, no problem sir."


----------



## wanderer82680

Can you pm me the address you send your email to. Would help me out a lot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jermaine151

I made a technical inquiry on Asus' support site to see about exchanging. I'm going to be ticked if I can't get a new one because I didn't buy from BestBuy.


----------



## taytortot

I, too, sent in a technical inquiry on Asus' support site. I received the following reply:



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> My name is Joe and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> 
> For your problem,hardware maybe broken.I suggest you should fill-out the online form to request a RMA/Purchase order.
> Click on the ASUS RMA Online Submittal form link, and request an RMA.
> http://vip.asus.com/...sa_rmaserv.aspx
> Please include your name, mailing address, telephone number, and the serial number of your product.
> You may also give us a call at 888-678-3688 (24/7 support) we would gladly assist in gettng you setup with an RMA.
> Please have the serial number of your ASUS product handy when you call.
> 
> If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate
> to contact us.
> 
> Best Regard
> 
> Joe


Pretty generic and they didn't really even acknowledge my request to swap out devices for a tf700t.


----------



## lortay78

I'm thinking of sending mine in for screen replacement. I have some dead pixels. I wonder if I should be going this route instead. I didn't get mine from Best Buy. I went through B&H.


----------



## gaetawoo

jermaine151 said:


> I made a technical inquiry on Asus' support site to see about exchanging. I'm going to be ticked if I can't get a new one because I didn't buy from BestBuy.


 tell me what happens! I got mine on Amazon, they won't do anything.


----------



## Ultraman666

Did anyone NOT unroot and go back to stock before doing this?? My warranty ends in December and I want to return it and get either the infinity or something else.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taaz69

Ultraman666 said:


> Did anyone NOT unroot and go back to stock before doing this?? My warranty ends in December and I want to return it and get either the infinity or something else.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I would like to know as well.


----------



## Ultraman666

taaz69 said:


> I would like to know as well.


I took it back today and all I did was wipe it change the boot animation back to stock and they didn't even look at it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olyfunk

Bought my prime on March 1 and elected to not buy the additional insurance. Took it in to best buy today and explained how it wasn't performing up to it's potential. Without batting an eye the CS representative gave me store credit and i upgraded to the infinity, in and out in 10 minutes. I should add that i had blackbean 5 running and they had no clue... I guess it was risky to not revert to a stock ROM but i was skeptical that they were going to take my prime back for a full refund. Pleasantly surprised at how easy this was.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using RootzWiki


----------



## stwum

SUCCESS! I just got back from BB. I exchanged my Prime for the Infinity - in and out within 15 minutes. Initially, the CSR was skeptical that the exchange could be done. She said that I should deal with ASUS directly. I explained that I've had multiple conversations with ASUS, and they eventually mentioned that I can actually do a manufacturer's warranty exchange at my local BB store. The CSR talked to someone on the phone and then came back and said that yes they can do the exchange......


----------

